# Element Schrauben Dämpferaufnahme/Umlenkung



## Nofaith (27. November 2006)

Hallo!

Hab mir dieses Jahr einen Element TSc Rahmen gegönnt, jetzt bin ich dran das Bike noch etwas zu "pimpen" und hab's zerlegt. Leider hab ich dabei entdeckt das die Schrauben an der Verbindung Dämpfer/Rahmen sowie Kettenstrebe/Umlenkung total vergammeln 

Da ich das Bike erst ca. 3500km gefahren hab und das nur bei trockenem Wetter find ich das bei einem Rahmenpreis von über 2000 Euronen schon ziemlich mies . Zwei Kumpel von mir haben auch Element's, ein 50er und 70er Baujahr 2006, Schrauben sind auch vergammelt. 

Gibt's eventuell im Zubehör Schrauben und Bolzen in besserer Qualität?

CU

Nofaith


----------



## LuisWoo (27. November 2006)

Gutes Werkzeug nehmen. 
Das Beste ist immer noch des Schraubers Qualität... sorry ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (27. November 2006)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Gutes Werkzeug nehmen.
> Das Beste ist immer noch des Schraubers Qualität... sorry ;-)



Wohl den Beitrag nicht ganz verstanden?!?! Tip: Schnell mal die Rocky Brille aus und genau lesen!

Die Schrauben rosten!   

Sind nicht bewegt worden ausser in Canada bei der Montage! Es geht um die Güte des Materials nicht um vermurkste Schraubenköpfe!!! Und ich bin nicht der einzige der das Problem hat, im Freundeskreis fahren auch zwei Elements und da ist's das gleiche Bild. Im ETS-X Forum steht auch schon was zu den Schrauben!! 

An meinem S-Works gammelt nicht ein Schräubchen und das Ding ist 5 Jahre alt, etliche Rennen mitgefahren und jeden Winter zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder montiert worden.


----------



## Nofaith (27. November 2006)

Hier mal ein Bild der Schraube







Das Bike steht in meiner Wohnung, also trocken!


----------



## Alesana (27. November 2006)

das erste was mei dad bei seinem tsc gemacht hat, war, dasser in nem schraubenladen die selben schrauben aus edelstahl rostfrei gekauft hat. musst nur auf die zugstärke und alles achten


----------



## Scheibenheizer (28. November 2006)

Es ist nunmal auch Fakt, dass Edelstahl nicht unbedingt rostfrei bedeutet.
Und dass ein Stahl höherer Güte (Zugfestigkeit) auch eher zu Rost neigt.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, warum das so ist, hat was mit dem Kohlenstoffgehalt und dem Chromanteil zu tun.

Nimm also eine billige weiche Schraube, die wird vllt. nicht so schnell rosten, aber auch nicht die Haltbarkeit haben, wie die originalen.

Andererseits kann ich Dich natürlich verstehen, was Du sagst.
Aber RM baut selbst an einen 2000- Rahmen keine 300- Schrauben  

Hoffe, Dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## LuisWoo (28. November 2006)

Ok, tut mir leid. Das habe ich falsch verstanden. 
Nächstes Mal halt gleich präzise sagen, dass die Teile faulen 

Höherwertige Stahlschrauben als Edelstahl wird es kaum geben. Wie's schon oben steht neigen höher legierte Stähle stärker zu Korrosion, weswegen diese nicht für die Schraubenfertigung hergenommen werden. (Hoher Kohlenstoffanteil, hohe Legierungsanteile der Metalle)
Obs Rad in der Wohnung steht oder im Keller spielt da keine Rolle. Kondensfeuchtigkeit bildet sich immer mal und setzt den Schraubenverbindungen zu. Möglicherweise liegt es nicht an den Schrauben/Bolzen selber, sondern an den eingesteckten Bundbuchsen, in der die Schrauben/Bolzen laufen. Die sind aus einem Stahl anderer Güte gefertigt. (Ist zumindest bei meinem Rad so) Dort kann sich Kontaktkorrosion bilden. 
Je früher man ein Auge drauf hat, desto besser. 
Trotzdem Rost mit Kriechöl einweichen (1 Tag) und abpolieren, kriegt man normalerweise wieder ganz gut hin.  
Notfalls Schraube in Schraubstock spannen und mit Dremel o. ähnl. mit Polierscheibe bearbeiten. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja passenden Ersatz:

www.online-schrauben.de 


Von rostenden Lagerbolzen bleib ich zum Glück verschont, wenngleich das Dämpferauge an der Umlenkwippe zum Knarzen neigt (auch ein altes Thema...)
Aber die Lagerbolzen sind gut behandelt -es rentiert sich....

Also nichts für ungut.

Grüsse


----------



## Nofaith (29. November 2006)

Wenn's wenigstens Edelstahlschrauben wären 

Werd mir mal ein Angebot reinholen um die Schrauben und Buchsen durch Titan oder Edelstahl zu ersetzen.


----------



## kohpa (30. November 2006)

hallo!

habe nach einem rahmenbruch einen "element team rahmen 2006" zum halben preis bekommen. hat mich dann interressiert wie der hinterbau neu gelagert ist und habe alles demontiert. musste dabei feststellen, dass die gleitlager-bolzen und schrauben absolut ungefettet waren. habe dann gleich alle teile mit einem guten, nicht verharzenden und wasserbeständigen teflonfett leicht eingefettet. ich habe das beim vorgänger (jahrg. 2000) auch von zeit zu zeit gemacht und musste bis jetzt keine lager ersetzen.

die bolzen und schrauben sind aus einem hochwertigen stahl gefertigt. hab dies zu merken bekommen als ich die dinger ausgebohrt habe. mit einem normalen stahlbohrer war da nichts zu machen.

mfg h.u.


----------

